
Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) Release Notes - r3bl
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15506334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15506334)

------
wgjordan
* The Ubuntu Desktop now uses GNOME instead of Unity.

Maybe I'll give stock Ubuntu Desktop a try again!

~~~
inanutshellus
I don't grok the hate for Unity... There was of course the "Hey instead of
having engineers make a new windowing system why not improve an existing one"
argument, but ... it's a fine window manager.

~~~
reitanqild
No hate. I just point put it is hard to use for old grumpy engineers like me
after they broke alt-tab with no accessibility option for grumpy old
engineers.

Meanwhile Gnome has done the same AFAIK.

As for why it has sometimes got a bit loud it is because it was almost perfect
and instead of fixing the last glitches they decided to ruin everything (to
please ux people or mac lovers or something.)

~~~
inanutshellus
Curious what the alt-tab problem is/was? It, in accompaniment with alt-
backtick does everything I'd expect...?

~~~
reitanqild
I can't use alt-tab alone to switch between all the things I work on.

When I have to stop in the middle of the process to switch and use a different
key that is a massive failure - _in my book_.

~~~
inanutshellus
You may not have noticed, but you don't need alt-backtick if you pause for a
second or two on the icon. The window you're on then magically expands out
into all the windows that comprise that app. I really didn't like it and I
disabled it but if you don't like alt-backtick that'd be your savior.

So while we do differ in what we like, Unity does support both, I think!

------
underyx
>Python 2 is no longer installed by default. Python 3 has been updated to 3.6.

